# Jose (13'' Channa Micropeletes)



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Thanks goes out to Innes for putting up with me and pulling together the clips/editing and hosting. Here he is.

Jose goes loose

Enjoy!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

I BOW DOWN







That's a sweet video, thx to both of you for sharing the awesome power of the snakehead beast


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

Awesome Vid


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

can't see the video


----------



## One Bad Malafaala (Aug 6, 2003)

Great video. One word of advice is to take that glass thermometer out of the tank, It looks like it could get broken very easily by that beast.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice vid man


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Great video. One word of advice is to take that glass thermometer out of the tank, It looks like it could get broken very easily by that beast.


 i never thought of that, im going to do that tomorrow... the last thing i need is a 3" gash on Jose


----------



## EsoxHunter (Feb 3, 2003)

Sweet video!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

great vid, that first goldie had no chance!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

why is it when i click on the link it takes me to a page with a bunch of strange symbols and characters


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Paul said:


> why is it when i click on the link it takes me to a page with a bunch of strange symbols and characters


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Paul said:


> why is it when i click on the link it takes me to a page with a bunch of strange symbols and characters


 I bet your using mozilla


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

excellent video, and that red has some really unique markings on him, take good care of him!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

That thing's just a baby...what are you gonna do with it when it's 4 times that size?

I have a vid of my 23" Silver Arowana pounding down jumbo shrimp somewhere, maybe I should post it. Then again, it's only shrimp, not _cool_ goldfish, so the vid isn't as entertaining...


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > why is it when i click on the link it takes me to a page with a bunch of strange symbols and characters
> ...


 yes as a matter of fact I am using Mozilla. What causes the problem?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Windows Media Player cannot find the file. The server name, shared directory name, or file name may be incorrect.

Check the file name and path for any misspellings or discrepancies. If this error message persists, contact your content provider for the correct location of the file you want to play.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

dracofish said:


> That thing's just a baby...what are you gonna do with it when it's 4 times that size?
> 
> I have a vid of my 23" Silver Arowana pounding down jumbo shrimp somewhere, maybe I should post it. Then again, it's only shrimp, not _cool_ goldfish, so the vid isn't as entertaining...


 please post it









very cool


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

dracofish said:


> That thing's just a baby...what are you gonna do with it when it's 4 times that size?
> 
> I have a vid of my 23" Silver Arowana pounding down jumbo shrimp somewhere, maybe I should post it. Then again, it's only shrimp, not _cool_ goldfish, so the vid isn't as entertaining...


 He's 13'' and not hardly a baby at all.

when i had him at 6'' he wasnt really a baby

he is 1/2 the max size he will grow, and when the time comes (few months), he will be stepping up to a nice 500-700gallon depending on what my uncle has available at the time... he does ebay buy/resale stuff.. kind of neat

Thank you for your concern


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Nice vid. He sure does have an appetite.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

spiderman2099uk said:


> great vid, that first goldie had no chance!


 i dont think any of em had a chance


----------



## Freddie Mercury (Jan 14, 2004)

Kreth,

What can I say, but you have one kick ass fish with the greatest rock and roll band playing in the background. Long live the snakehead and the immortal FREDDIE MERCURY... QUEEN FOREVER


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Kreth 10RBP said:


> he is 1/2 the max size he will grow,


So you think that he'll max out at 26"? Hmmm, lemme think about how many Reds I've seen that were pushing 36" in length or more and about 12" in diameter...good luck with that...


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

ill tell you what, if you can find me a channa micropeletes that has been tank raised from 6 inches or less that is over 2.5 feet (30 inches), ill buy a tank and let you come over and take pictures of him in it, but if you do your homework, like i did when i first bought him, no one that reported owning one from a young age said they got over 30 inches. factor in stress, food alotment and how long it will take him to grow from 25 inches, to 30.

its my fish, i care for and nourish him the best i can. your advice is not constructive, its "hey look, im going to be an expert about tank maintenance even though its just what i hear in every thread and i want to spread the word like the plague" you dont know what your talking about, let me do my thing and you do yours k? thanks, now i should question if i should share my sh*t with you guys considering there is so much negative sh*t to be said, thanks for ruining the first hour of my 19 birthday.

not to mention im getting a bigger tank. f*ck off?


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

Heres the biggest snakehead i could find on the net, 36 inches, caught in the wild.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Did you not read a word I said? I said that I've seen at least a dozen different Red Snakeheads IN STORES that were well over 26", most of which were pushing 36". So apparently, you're homework is wrong. I think you have a problem with confrontation. Oh no! Someone has stood up to you! Perhaps you will eventually learn that you shouldn't believe everything you see online. Believe only one thing...your eyes.


----------



## Kreth 10RBP (Dec 5, 2003)

You have proved yourself just as i thought you would
















i said 
1. RAISED IN A TANK.
2. WHERE IS YOUR EVIDENCE.
3. ANY SOURCES?
4. back to sqaure one.

*reminder* im arguing the point that a tank raised snakehead will grow to only 70% of his max size that he could reach in the wild. Not how big he is capable of growing in the wild, or what you have seen in public tanks.

remember, argue for a reason, argue to prove something, dont argue to try and put people down because your some fishlike humanist.








this is making me bored.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Dude, where the hell do you think they were raised? They were raised by some idiot that bought them and put them in a 10 gallon. Then they got dumped at some pet store and there they were (still in too small of a tank but yet pushing 3 feet in length)...man you really are dense...


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Some people just really don't get it


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Kory said:


> Some people just really don't get it


 Apparently I don't get it...there is no point in arguing. Kreth just has to learn the hard way...and he more than likely will...


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

play nice people









at the moment I believe the fish has a tank which is currently big enough for this fish, it looks in great condition, it is not in a 10g or anything even close to that, and from all of this I conclude that Kreth 10RBP is in fact taking good care with this fish.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> play nice people
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I never said he wasn't taking care of it. All I did was ask what he was going to do with it when it grows (as tons of people ask of me when they see pics of my many tankbusters). He's the one that got all bent out of shape over being proved wrong...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

> ill tell you what, if you can find me a channa micropeletes that has been tank raised from 6 inches or less that is over 2.5 feet (30 inches), ill buy a tank and let you come over and take pictures of him in it, but if you do your homework, like i did when i first bought him, no one that reported owning one from a young age said they got over 30 inches. factor in stress, food alotment and how long it will take him to grow from 25 inches, to 30.
> 
> its my fish, i care for and nourish him the best i can. your advice is not constructive, its "hey look, im going to be an expert about tank maintenance even though its just what i hear in every thread and i want to spread the word like the plague" you dont know what your talking about, let me do my thing and you do yours k? thanks, now i should question if i should share my sh*t with you guys considering there is so much negative sh*t to be said, thanks for ruining the first hour of my 19 birthday.
> 
> not to mention im getting a bigger tank. f*ck off?


Dude, Dracofish has been at this for a long, long time. She only means well for the fish, I think there's huge miscommunication going on here.

I want to note that I never intended to fester negativity in the original thread, I was just suggesting caution over the gore and ethics factor.

We enjoy your fish, I'm sure he's healthy and will be ecstatic in the large tank you're planning. (I'd really like to see the huge tank set up! )
I truly wish that you continue sharing, I just personally dont see any need for intentional suffering to his future prey items.









Hope your birthday was awesome


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

dracofish said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Some people just really don't get it
> ...


 Wasnt directed at you. He was failing to see that you were just trying to inform him not flame.


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Kory said:


> dracofish said:
> 
> 
> > Kory said:
> ...


 It's cool, I was only trying to help...

I can't count how many times I see someone get a fish where they have no clue about the pontential size...whether it be a Red Snakehead, RTC, Iridescent Shark, Pacu, etc.

I've gotten into "discussions" with people that claim that RTC's only get about 3ft in captivity. Well, I've also seen a number of them well over that mark (in tanks, not public aquariums), so that was blown out of the water.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> ....*it is not in a 10g or anything even close to that*....










was there something behind that Innes

sweet vid and awesome snakehead man







, and love how he kept trying to get the goldfish even though it wasnt in the tank









now i want a snakehead









j/k Innes :rasp:


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Um yeah, so anyway, did I ever tell ya'll about the 16" red snakehead that blew through the side panel of a 40-gallon long and proceeded to fly about 20 feet down the fish isle at a local pet shop?

Imagine the power of a 26" or 30" let alone a 36."

Moral of my post: do as you will, with caution. You have gone beyong the relmn of "cute but big" as you now have some real power to harness now.

PS--a friend of mine had a twenty-something inch one in which he fed live feeder rats and sausage to. It was messy but being as hardy as they were, he would just drain the tank the day after feeding and scrub it down then refill it. It finally died from jumping out and drying all the way out over a long weekend. Sucky end but he had it for over five years.

Best wishes and keep the pics rolling in, they're SWEET!!!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

B. Scott said:


> Um yeah, so anyway, did I ever tell ya'll about the 16" red snakehead that blew through the side panel of a 40-gallon long and proceeded to fly about 20 feet down the fish isle at a local pet shop?


 That doesn't surprise me at all...I've heard of a few stories where Reds have done similar things...


----------



## B. Scott (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, I've heard of a few times myself but only saw it once. Pretty impressive power those things have!


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

What a bunch of bull. Draco is a hater. If Kreth was a long time member here you all would be kissing his ass, not hers.

Did he not say he was going to upgrade to a 500-700 gallon when the time comes? So get off his ass, people. Even a 300 will work.

BTW: I can't see the Video


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> BTW: I can't see the Video


 yeah, a big problem with the hosting, I'm working on getting it back up


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Innes said:


> kdblove_99 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW: I can't see the Video
> ...


 Thanks


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Video back up

Click here


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks Innes,

That thing is pure aggression, I love it.

I have a Barca. but, he is very laid back. but, incredible looking.


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

> What a bunch of bull. Draco is a hater. If Kreth was a long time member here you all would be kissing his ass, not hers.
> 
> Did he not say he was going to upgrade to a 500-700 gallon when the time comes? So get off his ass, people. Even a 300 will work.


She was just asking what his plans were! She wasn't preaching, now everyone calm the shibby down and enjoy the video!


----------



## kdblove_99 (Jul 17, 2003)

Yeah, ok buddy.

Guess you havnt seen the other thread where she his hating on Kreth feeding his redline, now have you?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

kdblove_99 said:


> What a bunch of bull. Draco is a hater.


 Draco is not just a long standing member, but she has given great advice throughout the whole time she has been here, I for one value her opinion


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Innes said:


> kdblove_99 said:
> 
> 
> > What a bunch of bull. Draco is a hater.
> ...


Why thank you!









And as for me being a "hater," LOL. I've raised my own Reds to know what they are like. I've also raised a top notch Cobra, so I'm definately not a "hater." Snakeheads are nice and all (I especially like the Bleheris and other dwarfs), but I've kinda grown more into my Stingrays and Arowanas. So, believe me when I say it, I'm no "hater." I was merely "discussing" the fact that Reds do, in fact, get larger than 26", even in captivity. That was the only thing I was "discussing."

As for me "hating" on the other thread made about "what should I feed my Red," I was not the only one stating the obvious, so please, don't single me out. Most of the time when I see something I don't quite agree with, I keep my mouth, er keyboard, shut. Sometimes, however, I feel the need to step in. I felt the need this time when I saw someone treating such a powerful fish like a sideshow act and then stating inaccurate facts about it.


----------

